# Trademark Lightning Yellow or Amber



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a couple of color questions.  I only have two amber jars and they are very different color.  I've been told this Lightning may be yellow amber or even yellow.  What's your opinion?  I realize that lighting and monitors make a big difference in color.


----------



## MNJars (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd call it a honey amber - and a nice one at that!  You would see no hint of brown or orange in a true yellow.


----------



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually called the Globe orange amber, but maybe it's just amber?  And the Lightning yellow amber.  But I guess if I like them it doesn't matter.[]


----------



## MNJars (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess my point was that it isn't just yellow.  Yellow amber is a fair description I would say.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Jane, go to this website..   http://www.hoosierjar.com/  , the last jar on the page is TEAL. Go to the color guide on the left , then put your jar up to the screen and compare. This is the truest online color guide I have seen. Many people interpret colors differently , especially the color PUCE !!  Impressive collection you have there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you.  I have been collecting for years actually, took a break for a few years and sold most of my commons.  But couldn't resist the urge to get them out again and enjoy them.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 25, 2013)

On my monitor the GLOBE looks spot on for its typical color (Orangeish Amber) so I would call the LIGHTNING:  Light Amber with Yellow undertones. 

 Now that sounds like nit picking but if you're going to collect a full array of LIGHTNING jars you will need to. The number of color and shade variations is almost infinite. I really admire LIGHTNING jars.


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd call it honey amber and amber, kinda like this pair...


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 26, 2013)

I love these I'm gonna find a nice example sometime for a shelf piece... I found a clear Putnam one with the glass lid but I figured I would wait and find one I liked a bit more.. It was pretty cool though it said Lightning Patent 1858 and Putnam on the base


----------



## jskirk (Jan 26, 2013)

here is my best one next to an amber, kinda olive yellow.


----------

